# Finally an happy customer...



## k87n (10 mo ago)

This car is great. i use to drive a Dodge Avenger but now i'm all about Nissan. The cvt is the best transmission over there.







Quebec 20-04-22 Night.mp4







drive.google.com










Saint-Anges run.mp4







drive.google.com


----------



## alarmingprefer (9 mo ago)

Congrats!


----------

